# Big Decisions Ahead--Help!



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

Ok so I try not to put my out there too much on the internet but I am at a cross roads in life.

I just spent the last 6 months getting certified as a dog trainer. I did it in hopes of making a career change.

I now have the opportunity to travel 1/2 way across the US for the ultimate dog training job. The facility is top of the line. Their ideals are exactly in line with mine. 

Now here's the kicker. I just became a career employee at my current job (like on Friday Sept 6th). This means I have rights, I no longer can be forced to do overtime, its all voluntary. I will now have all holidays paid (that's 10 holidays). I will get to start a 401K that I believe they will match. I will have health insurance at a very affordable rate. I will also have vacation time up front, as well as sick time. Bbbuuutttt I hate, I mean absolutely despise my job. It is the bane of my existence.

So I have a choice. Risk everything for my dream job, I will be making at least $6 per hour less than I currently am (though the new job does have commission, that is hard to factor in)..If I take the job I will be starting all over. No benefits no insurance, just a job that I love. Not to mention from what I've seen the cost of living (well at least the rent) is much higher than I am currently paying....

It is just so hard for me. I am miserable at my current job, but I fear that with taking the new job I will not even be able to make rent (unless the commission works out well.)


----------



## StdPooDad (Mar 16, 2012)

Well, if you stay at your current job, how long will you be miserable.
If you take your dream job, how long will the finances be tight?
It's easy for me to say, but it sure seems like it's a fairly clear cut decision. I mean, unless you don't have a problem with being miserable and hating your life until you're 65.




lauren43 said:


> Bbbuuutttt I hate, I mean absolutely despise my job. It is the bane of my existence.
> 
> So I have a choice. Risk everything for my dream job I am miserable at my current job, but I fear that with taking the new job I will not even be able to make rent (unless the commission works out well.)


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

It's just such a big decision. I'm the type of person that never misses a bill-EVER. And I don't want to put myself in a position where that will be unavoidable. At the same time saying no to the opportunity is almost like accepting defeat and deciding to stay where I am and stay miserable.


----------



## Rvent (Apr 15, 2012)

Not many people get the opportunity to do their dream job, there is a risk with everything in life. Is there the possibility done the road for all the benefits? you could supplement your income, second job or private lessons at least for a short time. My sister is moving half way across the country herself to continue her degree in animal behavior, she is in her early 40's. I too am looking for a career change, I want to work with animals, now its just figuring out what and how


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

When you are on your deathbed (who knows, it could be a lot sooner than anyone anticipates), and looking back over your life, what do you hope to remember? A life full of materialistic things, secure, not wanting for much but not truely happy, regrets deep in your heart? Or a life spent fulfilling your dreams, your passions, making your soul happy? Life is short, its full of risks and surprises, there is no guarantee anything will work out as you hope or as you plan.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

You didn't go to school to become a trainer, simply to stay at a job that you hate.

Time to take the leap


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

MollyWoppy said:


> When you are on your deathbed (who knows, it could be a lot sooner than anyone anticipates), and looking back over your life, what do you hope to remember? A life full of materialistic things, secure, not wanting for much but not truely happy, regrets deep in your heart? Or a life spent fulfilling your dreams, your passions, making your soul happy? Life is short, its full of risks and surprises, there is no guarantee anything will work out as you hope or as you plan.


Penny you always know how to put things in perspective!

I work for the USPS. If anyone has been watching the news they know the state of the post office. In ten years from now I may be out of a job anyway with no real skills (its not like being a plumber or a carpenter, jobs that can be applied anywhere in any situation)...Its literally the type of job that people get roped into over money and then never leave because the money and benefits are so good for the job we do. In my plant alone I have seen the "state" of the post office. We have taken in 3 different plants already and we've also taken in people from those plants, people that have been with the company for 7-20 years and they were given a choice, either you move or you are out of a job.

I will be honest the prospect of moving (no matter how dreadful, who doesn't hate moving?) is very alluring. Yes, I will be leaving my family behind. But moving to a city like Austin, TX sounds amazing to me. I have been in the same area my whole life. And Austin, I don't know, something about Texas makes me wish to live there. And everything I have heard about the area sounds fantastic, they are a very dog friendly town. And I've always wanted to live in a pretty town. There are pretty areas out here in Syracuse but I know they are nothing like what I will find in Texas. San Antonio is only 1 hr away!

Rvent, I doubt they will be able to offer benefits ever. Its a very small company.


----------



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

I think if you don't do it, you will forever regret it and hate your current job even more. If it is what you really want to do, then you should follow your dream as you may not get another opportunity like this again or for a long time. Job security is important but also we all have to take chances in life, and life is risky.
The state of the postal system in NZ is also changing, many redundancies as less and less people actually use the mail system, although couriers are very busy as so many people buy stuff online now. 
My brother in law lived in Austin for a couple of years and loved it.
Listen to your intuition.
Good luck with your decision.


----------



## Dr Dolittle (Aug 2, 2013)

Lauren, I lived in Syracuse for 17 years and raised a family there. Very nice place, as you said. But I dreamed of living in the Rockies maybe my whole life! It was a tough scary decision to leave friends, church, etc. It has been 8 years now. my daughter is thriving here, my son met his fiancé here. he mountains bless my soul every day.....need I go on?

as others said so well, life gives us no guarantees, and things may turn out differently, perhaps even better, than you expect, but the regret of not following your dreams will be with you the rest of your life. Ask yourself what the worst case scenario is perhaps, but you could say the same for staying there in NY. I sound like a broken record, but my experience leads me to say, You Go Girl! God Bless!


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

keep your job. train dogs parttime.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Or, stay in the safe job until you can retire. Which, I think is relatively early at USPS. Then follow your dreams, if you still have the passion to do so.


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

Yea I can retire in 30 years or when I turn 62 (that seems to be more common these days)...but chances are there won't be much of a post office left by then.


----------



## NewfieAussie (Feb 19, 2013)

Can you transfer with USPS to Texas? If you quit the post office and move, lower pay, no benefits, uncertain if able to pay rent you could be miserable in a different way. Wish there was a crystal ball. Unless you have family that will pay your bills/rent or you have lots of savings to keep you afloat if things don't work out I would try to stay with the federal job and either move and train part time or find part time dog training job where you are.


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

I could try to transfer but it usually takes a year or more. Yes I can stay here and still train dogs. I can train dogs anywhere. It's just getting started that's a challenge. If I move and can't make the rent my parents would help if I needed it but I would pretty much be on my own. I don't like to put my parents out if I can avoid it. It's a huge risk to pick up and leave and hope for the best. 

If I leave the PO there is no coming back. It's a career that comes with tons of benefits. But there are down falls. I work overnight. I never get normal sleep, I always feel tired and I never want to do anything on the days I work. Plus there are tons of opportunity for overtime, so most weeks I'm working well over 40 hours, which adds to the exhaustion. If I switch to days I will never get weekends off, so it's never a "normal" job with a normal schedule. If I hadn't just been switched to career employee, I would walk away without looking back!

I realize I should be happy with the opportunity I've been offered so many people in this world would give anything for this position but for me it feels like a trap and a cage.


----------

